# First Attempt at using Vue D'esprit



## Scurra (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey guys, I took a little time recently to get hold of a nifty little 3d program called Vue D'esprit and learn how to use it. It has to be said that this isn't the first time I've used 3D progs, i'm pretty handy with 3DSMAX as well.







Let me know what you think.. I wasn't sure if the dolphin in the background was too much.


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

You made that? :scratch: :shock:

I gotta havea  go at one of these thangs. I'd be hopeless, but... They look like great fun.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

hey thats a great vue shot! ive been messing around with vue 5 and im not really impressed by the precedural terrains. i cant make the mountains look real like in terragen.

great work though!


md


----------



## Scurra (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah I'm using Vue 5 Infinite, The procedural terrains are a pain in the ass to get right, but if you can they looks stonking.


----------



## danny (Jun 16, 2005)

This is great work.  I'm gonna' have to try this program.


----------

